# Autoglym extra gloss shine



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I used this after polishing as it contains wax, does anyonen else use it i think it comes up really gleaming.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you sure it has wax in it?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

It says it has on the bottle.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I thought it was a silcone sealant? it may have wax in.


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Me too, i have been using autoglym resin polish really good shine


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

narbett said:


> Me too, i have been using autoglym resin polish really good shine


Thats the polish, he's talking about the gloss one. I agree both products are fine, the polish is good under the bonnet to clean and shine.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah i used the gloss after the super resin polish.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

It may have some wax in it but I doubt much, I've used it many years ago and wasnt impressed, why not stop polishing your car with abrasive products and just use a good wax or glaze?

I'm sorry but I'm on a bit of a crusade to try and stop people 'polishing their cars' when they should be waxing their cars.
I think people continue to use abrasive products (polishes) on their pride and joy because they dont know that a polish will abrade their paintwork.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Let's throw the bandwagon of regular claying into that particular pot as well.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought EGP was more of a sealant. It may contain some wax..
You should see a good few months with two layers..


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

If you want to see how good it protects, put some on a small patch of wiped windscreen, I think you might find it does bugger all, even wax a small patch, then add EGP and see if it makes any difference. Its almost all solvents.
Now smear a bit of good wax and see how that repels water and doesnt easily wipe off.

At the end of all this you might not be able to see out of your windscreen.


----------



## DW19 (Sep 10, 2009)

Its good stuff the Extra Gloss Protection. It's a sealant, and to protect your paint, needs to go on after Super Resin Polish. Super Resin Polish isn't that abrasive, its more of a filler, and when you work it into your paint it fills your swirls and minor imperfections. You then need to seal this. Super Resin Polish does have a tiny bit of sealant too, but really you need to add a good layer of Extra Gloss Protection.

There are better sealants though.. such as the G Techniq C2. But at £6 or £7 a bottle, you can't go wrong.


----------

